# Scart zu DVI-D



## LU1J1X (15. April 2012)

Ich hab einen DVD-sowie einen VHS-Player, aber keinen Fernseher, deshalb will ich beides an meinen PC-Bildschirm anschließen.
Geht das mit dem Adapter? Die Rezensionen berichten alle nur, dass es nicht geht, einen PC an einen Fernseher anzuschließen.

http://www.amazon.de/DELOCK-Kabel-V...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1334484650&sr=1-1


----------



## Olstyle (15. April 2012)

Vorher ist wohl zu klären ob deine Spieler ein RGB Signal ausgeben können. Das kann einfach auf VGA adaptiert werden, Composite Video aber nicht.
VGA SCART
Auf DVI-D(D steht dabei für rein Digital) dagegen kann man garnicht adaptieren, da muss unabhängig vom Ausgangssignal eine A/D-Wandlerelektronik dazwischen.


----------



## LU1J1X (15. April 2012)

meinst du Scart RGB?


----------



## MetallSimon (15. April 2012)

Man könnte auch soetwas nehmen: 2m VGA an RGB YUV Kabel, 15-pol HD St an 3 x Cinch St: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## NuTSkuL (15. April 2012)

wie bereits geschrieben kann es garkeine "stinknormalen" adapter geben, da scart analgog und dvi digital ist. und dies ist leider auch ein wenig teurer

wenn du nen AVR besitzt, wär das ganze evtl möglich


----------



## Superwip (16. April 2012)

Was hast du für einen DVD Player?

Beim VHS _Player_ sehe ich ziemlich schwarz, wenn es wirklich ein reiner Player ist muss er extrem alt und gleichzeitig ein low-end Gerät sein, entsprechend gering ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass er RGB SCART oder YPbPr/YUV hat


----------

